# 18th and 19th Century Cookbook Collection



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

I found a fabulous collection of cookbooks dating 1798 to the early 1900's. They are ONLINE courtesy of Michigan State University and are all PDF'S. It is called the FEEDING AMERICA PROJECT. If you enjoy the old cook books and thier many instructions you might want to take a look They are priceless,
and are some of the most important and influential American cookbooks from the late 18th to early 20th century. It is a great find. Enjoy!

http://digital.lib.msu.edu/projects/cookbooks/html/browse.html


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What a neat find!

I'm looking at the "Blue Grass Cookbook" about 1904.

Yep, I see a lot of time going to those .pdf's

Angie


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

I was just looking at The American Woman's Home and I love this line in the beginning: "To the women of America, in whose hands rest the real destinies of the Republic"! Thanks for sharing this...I'll be immersed in this resource for days...


----------



## Riverrat (Oct 14, 2008)

My wife passes along a big Thank You for the link, and that means I get to try some new dishes...so a big Thank You from me as well....lol


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oooh, I'm going to have fun browsing through all those cookbooks! Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

You are all so welcome. Aren't the books wonderful. Blue Grass, Creole, Pennsylvania Dutch, Jewish and old fashioned American cooking to just name a few. A childrens cookbook done in story form with beautiful illustrations. I was so excited to find these I have spent alot of my day just going through them.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh crud. Now I have to look at that link.
And I will get nothing else done at all.
Dangit, dangit, dangit!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

chickenista - haven't you heard that we are strange and crazy down here in this forum ? This is one of our additictions - reading old time cook books and house keeping books and learning how they did without the stuff we have now.

We're evil and bettsann just proved she really is under deep cover of enabling this additiction.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

chickenista said:


> Oh crud. Now I have to look at that link.
> And I will get nothing else done at all.
> Dangit, dangit, dangit!


Yep...thats exactly what I was thinking too! Ah well...cant fight it right?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bettsann, here's your official S&EP enabler hat


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Angie, you are too funny but I accept the hat with honor. Everybody could use a diversion once in a while. lol


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've had this link forever! I pass along good links when I find them, but I never think to re-pass them, lol. We should all remember to do that every once in a while with really good links we have. There are always new people coming along and some who lose the info. My computer crashed a year ago August and I didn't have a current back up. I'm STILL trying to replace some things I lost! 

Thanks for sharing this bettsann! Here are a few good links:

Historic Cookbooks Online:
http://www.angelfire.com/md3/openhearthcooking/aaCookbookindex.html

Internet Archive Cookbooks and Home Economics:
http://www.archive.org/details/cbk

Walton Feed Old-Timers Page
http://web.archive.org/web/20040202044910/waltonfeed.com/old/index.html

The Walton Feed page used to be available on their website, but recently when I tried to go there they had eliminated almost everything (probably due to worries about lawsuits for anyone using the old-time information there). I was able to go into the Internet Archive Wayback Machine and find an old copy, but once they realize it's there they may delete it too! I copied and saved everything I wanted into Word documents. 

Anyone else have any good sites??


----------



## KansasBead (Feb 18, 2006)

no use trying to fight it any longer. it's off to the cookbook link! thanks Bettsann


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Bettsann and Calliemoonbeam.....THANK YOU!! Those are awesome sites!


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Calliemoonbeam, I thought I had struck a rich vein of history but in gold rush terms, you have instructions to the mother-lode! Thank you so much for sharing your links.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Y'all are very welcome! I have tons more, lol, I'll have to pick out some more and post them soon. I've been collecting stuff like this since I first got internet back in 1997.  If I spent 18 hours a day, every day for the rest of my life, I could never read all the links I've got saved...and yet I keep saving more! It's definitely my biggest addiction, lol.


----------

